# Remote Camera Question: How to use one camera to trigger another.



## TexPhoto (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been using remote cameras in my sports photos a little lately an I often find I'd like to trigger one camera with another. In other words, remote camera way over there, another camera in my hand. I press and motor drive one camera, the remote camera starts and stops at the same time, with the first photo being close to simultaneous.

I have a pair of the Yougnuo triggers and these can be used to
1. Trigger a remote camera using one as a remote (press the button on Yougnuo)
2. Trigger a remote flash with the Yougnuo attached to the flash shoe of the camera in my hand.

But, you cannot as far as I can tell, trigger the remote camera with the camera in your hand.

Edit: My triggers are RF-603c's


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2014)

It depends on what version of YN you have. You can do that with my RF-602's, but I believe the RF-603 lost some functionality on that area, I thought the RF-603II got it all back but I heard of some people who still couldn't do what I can with the 602's.

You can also do it with 600-EX-RT's and or the ST-E3-RT.


----------



## Lmatnme (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all,

New to the forum so I hope I am not violating any rules by posting the link below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNzxmRyM8nU

I do not speak the language in the video, and it does not address a "camera" controlling a second "camera" but it does seem to me that if you have enough shutter cables you could control multiple cameras from one remote.


----------



## niteclicks (Jun 17, 2014)

If your willing to do a little surgery, you could wire the push button circuit to a sync cord and trigger the remote camera that way.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 18, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> It depends on what version of YN you have. You can do that with my RF-602's, but I believe the RF-603 lost some functionality on that area, I thought the RF-603II got it all back but I heard of some people who still couldn't do what I can with the 602's.
> 
> You can also do it with 600-EX-RT's and or the ST-E3-RT.



Thanks. That sounds like what I need.

Lmatnme, thanks. the link is not a problem and I appreciate it vs. making me search for something. My current system lets me use 1 remote as a transmitter, and 1+ as receivers. I can set of 10 remote camras if I had 11 transmitters. But I must press the remote, and I'd prefer to press the shutter button on the camera in my hands. That lets me compose and shoot normally, while the remote just fires. 

Say for example B-Ball, I am under the net and 3 feet off the court, but also shooting remotely from the rafters:


Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## winglet (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't understand the problem exactly, can't you just put one trigger in the hotshoe of the camera in your hand, the other with a shutter release cable attached to the remote camera? Then when you fire the camera in your hand, it would trigger the remote camera?

Which model of triggers do you have?


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 19, 2014)

winglet said:


> I don't understand the problem exactly, can't you just put one trigger in the hotshoe of the camera in your hand, the other with a shutter release cable attached to the remote camera? Then when you fire the camera in your hand, it would trigger the remote camera?
> 
> Which model of triggers do you have?



I have RF-603c's. And that is exactly the problem. Using one as a transmitter will fire the remote camera only if you press the button on the transmitter. Placing it on the hotshot and firing the camera does nothing. If you set up the receiver with a flash, the flash will fire.


----------

